# puff transfer problem?



## Andrey (Oct 20, 2006)

Cannot get used to doing puff heat transfers (Airwaves Inc). All puff transfers I tried turned out flat on t-shirts (100% cotton). Dunno where the problem is. 

I warm up my heat press till 385F, peel puff transfer hot

Help, please!!!

P.S. Kinda confused with pressure that should be applied


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Temp-375-385
Pressure- med-light
press time- 5-7 seconds
hot peel 

had same problems. even had some that didn't transfer completely. started doing it as above and have had less problems. I tend to try to stay away from puffs when possible because of the problems i've had.

hope this helps


----------



## Andrey (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks lot, I'll try


----------



## shovel (Aug 8, 2008)

May be a stupid question.

How do you know if the transfer is a puff transfer before you buy them.

New to the game.

Was looking through pro world books.
Okay lets see if this is right.
#11619-P16 is the P for Puff or Process Color or are they the same 
#P-594 is P = Puff


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

I am having the problem of the transfer not adhering completely. I did buy the transfers from a company where they were on "clearance" Could they be too old? I increased the time to 9 seconds and that has helped but not completely. 

Directions say 375-385 and 5 to 7 seconds. This was a nightmare! Please advise!!


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Puffs are a nightmare in my book!! I started to increase to temp to 385-400 and press for 7 seconds. Sometimes they work, sometimes I have to repress for a couple of seconds with teflon sheet over them to get them to adhere.

You may have some that are just getting too old. You might contact the company and see what they suggest.

Good luck!
Craig


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Every one has problems with puff. what you do is cut one up then play with time, temp and Pressure


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Every one has problems with puff. what you do is cut one up then play with time, temp and Pressure


Great idea this would cut down on the cost of testing. I suggest you also cut a shirt into several pieces too. .... JB


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

We have not done alot of puffs, but what has worked for us is 385 temp. 10 sec. with med. pressure.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The secret of doing puffs is easy. You open your press quickly and peel hot.. The air puffs the design up. If you linger then it becomes a problem. I did a few and had problem and called the company and they walked me through the process and the only thing that I was not doing was opening my press quickly and letting air hit the design and peeling immediatly. They came out great then. be careful if you buy older stock transfers. Some people buy stock on sale that ususally means they have been sitting someplace for awhile.


----------



## luvtocreate (Jun 30, 2009)

These Puff Transfers are real problem for me! A lot of the posts here are a couple of years old - has anyone had any luck recently getting them to work?


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

I just made up 2 for someone that I had lying around, forgetting they were puff. First came out ok, put teflon sheet over it and repressed...it took the "puff" out of it. Second I pressed for 8 secs and came out great. Not sure if I should take the puff out of the other one since they have no idea how it should look in the first place.


----------

